# Yet Another Knee Injury thread



## larrytbull

Had both knees Scoped already one was done 8 years ago, the other 30 years ago. Getting old really sucks
:cloud: Knee has been bothering me a lot last 2 years and have tried other alternatives (PRP, Phys Therapy) but Knee just has a mind of it's own and decides to swell up intermittently always at wrong moment. When it does i can't get much more than a 90 degree bend. went back to my knee doc, and they found some more tearing .
Did not want to ruin whole summer so I postponed it till the end 

Going in for Round 2 Tomorrow 2 tears in the rear meniscus.

Hopefully will be fully recovered by first Snow.
Just Bought a New Board As in incentive to motivate me to embrace the PT. 

got the 2015 Marhar Throwback, which they customized the graphics for me. wanted bohemian graphics, but throwback tech








(yes I am that shallow, I am a sucker for a good design) .


----------



## Donutz

Goddam, I am constantly thankful that I haven't had significant knee problems. It affects friggin' everything.


----------



## larrytbull

Donutz said:


> Goddam, I am constantly thankful that I haven't had significant knee problems. It affects friggin' everything.


For me the knees have been a lifelong issue. I was born with bad cartilage. Too thick on the outside, too thin on the inside. Tearing was inevitable, it was not if, it was when. I really wanted to get a knee replacement, but since i still have a lot of cartilage left, i was not in scope. Right now my knee feels great and I am constantly second guessing my decision. I was hoping to get a way with the steroid shots once a year, but they only seemed to last about 4 months, this lull is only temporary and in a moments notice it is acting up again.


----------



## czoid74

Im going in my self in a couple of weeks to get the miniscus trimed, suks,,, hope it will be ready and recoverd for when the season starts


----------



## chomps1211

Damn! that sucks ass! I wish you all the luck in the world on the surgery. My disk problem was my first serious injury and surgery, and it sucks! I have a greater appreciation and definitely feel for you folks who have been through worse! 

Jealous of the board tho! Really wanted a Throwback myself! Sweet graphics, although I liked the original as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## larrytbull

5am and 101 fever. Surgery scheduled in 1 hour most likely they will send me home an reschedule


----------



## neni

Snowboarding can be pretty rough for the knees/bones… SO had a tibia surgery, had a “normal” metal plate holding his tibia together fixed with “normal” screws. Went snowboarding with that “set-up”: Several screws came loose and the metal plate was crooked afterwards, and needed to be replaced. Don’t want to imagine, how much your knees hurt under impacts from snowboarding if they’re already hurting in normal life… 

Wish you luck with the surgery and hope it’ll lead to full recover.


----------



## PalmerFreak

I hope your surgery turns out well (whenever it might be) and you're ready for the start of the season. I had my right knee scoped back in January (medial meniscus tear) and was back on my board 20 days later. In retrospect it wasn't the best move I've ever made (three weeks wasn't enough rehab time to strengthen supporting muscles) but we had such a good winter I didn't want to miss it. Once the season ended in March I was able to start doing more leg work and rode my bike more this summer. Feels pretty darn good right now and I'm hoping for a pain free season - and seasons to come.


----------



## larrytbull

Surgery was canceled due to fever. Postponed 2 weeks


----------



## Donutz

larrytbull said:


> Surgery was canceled due to fever. Postponed 2 weeks


These are the times when you go outside, wave your fist at the heavens, and scream something.


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Surgery was canceled due to fever. Postponed 2 weeks


That Sucks Goat Balls!! Wish I could be more eloquent, but I guess it covers it pretty accurately! Hope you get taken care of sooner rather than later!



Donutz said:


> These are the times when you go outside, wave your fist at the heavens, and scream something.


….You got that right!


----------



## kosmoz

Snowboarding with bad knees is possible, skiing not. My friend last winter learned to snowboard with thorn ACL. Acl was thorn in july, he didnt go to doctors, swelling and pain went away, but he lacked stability in his knee. we went snowboarding on january of following year, acl surgery was done in april of the same year, now hes ready for a new season  he was just cruising blues and some reds, linking turns, learning to carve, no jumps, no tricks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Knee injuries suck.

I'm fairly certain I don't have a meniscus in either of my knees anymore and I ruptured my MCL about 4 years ago in my left. Knock on wood though I haven't needed to get surgery due to the fact I just don't feel pain like a normal person and my PT has been awesome. 

One of the biggest life lessons I've been teaching the young guns these days is how to take care of their joints. There comes a point where flat landings just have to stop.


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> That Sucks Goat Balls!! Wish I could be more eloquent, but I guess it covers it pretty accurately! Hope you get taken care of sooner rather than later!
> 
> 
> 
> ….You got that right!


yeah i was not too happy, but it was probably for the best, as doc explained it to me 9 out of 10 times surgery with a fever would be ok, but that 1 out of 10 times it goes really bad, he did not want to risk bug getting in joints.

been out cold for most of the day, advil took fever away but my head feels like a vise is on it. 

he is out on vacation next week, but promised to put me in for the following week..... lets hope



@BA --- if its only pain then I would prob not be in surgery my knee pain is not that severe, it's the loss of motion. On my best days in both knees i can get maybe 135 deg, on a bad day it goes down to 90 which makes it hard to go down steps and walk. and yes the young guns need to understand that the fearlessness of youth comes back with a whammy when they are older 

This is why I make my kid suit up with loads of protection from head to toe while doing park, I don't want him to go through the stuff I did. When I was younger no one cared about wearing helmets or safety pads. Bothers me a lot with the edits i see, most of them are not even wearing helmets. I get the whole freedom thing, free to be an idiot what this country was founded on. ... enough of my rant... it's been a long day


----------



## m0rph3us

Have just hit the slopes again here in New Zealand after missing all of last season... hockey stick vs. knee = fractured kneecap plus ruptured patella tendon. Which was surgery plus three months in a dumb full-length knee brace plus 12 months rehab.

My straight-up advice to anyone who's had an injury and needed knee surgery, whether it be ACL, patella tendon or whatever else, DO THE REHAB. Sometimes it's suckful and tedious but there is no substitute. Strengthen the bit that was injured/fixed, and strengthen everything around it.

After ironing out a couple of injury-related technical issues (basically not bending my front knee enough and not putting my weight far enough forward), my riding is pretty much as good as it was pre-injury after 4-5 days on the slopes. Can't wait to hit Tahoe and CO next Feb!


----------



## larrytbull

** Update*** back on doc's schedule for slice and dice, next week on Wed cross your fingers that This time no other issues :cloud:	:broken:

m0rph3us I also wholeheartedly agree that you cant skimp on the rehab, not even one bit.

This is my third time to this dance, firs time around I was very young and did not realize the importance of keeping at the exercise no matter how boring it is. it took me years to fully recover! the second time around I was a little more attentive and the recovery was quicker.

This time around, I am not waiting for the Doc to send me to PT to start Rehab.

gonna start the day i get the surgery. I have all the exercises already from my last 2 rounds.

and for anyone who has knee or joint issues problems... look into the polarcare series ice therapy machines. I got mine with my 2nd knee surgery.
You have to use it correctly, but if you do, it really helps on the swelling,


----------



## Manicmouse

All the best with your surgery, I hope you're back on your feet in no time!

I get sore knee caps when snowboarding and find myself needing to rub them when on chair lifts as the pain is bad enough. I've got a history of ankle/knee/hip alignment issues and have some cartilage damage on the side of my knees. The pain does not affect my snowboarding and only happens when I stop to rest. Is this something anyone can relate to and provide advice for?


----------



## czoid74

Manicmouse said:


> All the best with your surgery, I hope you're back on your feet in no time!
> 
> I get sore knee caps when snowboarding and find myself needing to rub them when on chair lifts as the pain is bad enough. I've got a history of ankle/knee/hip alignment issues and have some cartilage damage on the side of my knees. The pain does not affect my snowboarding and only happens when I stop to rest. Is this something anyone can relate to and provide advice for?


Sounds like a torn miniscous, its like if a paper was torn between your knee and everytime your knee moves that torn flap moves. And at the end of the day your knee hurts from the irritation from the torn flap, just like mine, mines getting trimmed soon


----------



## Manicmouse

czoid74 said:


> Sounds like a torn miniscous, its like if a paper was torn between your knee and everytime your knee moves that torn flap moves. And at the end of the day your knee hurts from the irritation from the torn flap, just like mine, mines getting trimmed soon


Might need to see if I can get insurance to cover a scan.

Thanks for your diagnosis, hopefully it's nothing too serious!


----------



## jjb7733

Got my meniscus trimmed a few years ago and immediately felt relief standing up at the operating table, I was back to 100% in a month, it still bothers me a little from time to time but its way better than it was. Mine was torn gradually from repeated kneeling and sitting on the ground at work for years


----------



## Manicmouse

Mine isn't bad enough that I feel it day by day, it's only on snowboarding days and even then not every day.


----------



## larrytbull

Manicmouse said:


> All the best with your surgery, I hope you're back on your feet in no time!
> 
> I get sore knee caps when snowboarding and find myself needing to rub them when on chair lifts as the pain is bad enough. I've got a history of ankle/knee/hip alignment issues and have some cartilage damage on the side of my knees. The pain does not affect my snowboarding and only happens when I stop to rest. Is this something anyone can relate to and provide advice for?



Thanks for the kind words,

i would definitely go for an mri to see what it is , xrays are pretty useless on soft tissue, it will help you understand treatment options. sounds like it doesn't hurt as much when load bearing (snowboarding) , so may not be a tear , maybe some arthtirtis or a maybe a dislocated knee cap. things you can try , are a few Ibuprohens (advil), aleve or other nsaid before boarding. see if it helps
also some braces like the don joy Reaction
DonJoy Reaction WEB Knee Brace

which are really good for arthritis pain.


----------



## Manicmouse

I've had no specific injuries to my knees and the damage I do know about is wear and tear caused by general biomechanical issues with my feet and ankles.

It's looking like I'll get a day on the mountain next week so will see how it goes. Maybe I'll book a visit to my GP and get a referral.


----------



## m0rph3us

Manicmouse said:


> I've had no specific injuries to my knees and the damage I do know about is wear and tear caused by general biomechanical issues with my feet and ankles.
> 
> It's looking like I'll get a day on the mountain next week so will see how it goes. Maybe I'll book a visit to my GP and get a referral.


One thing I would recommend is possibly checking out a good osteopath if you haven't already.

I visit one and she is an absolute legend when it comes to diagnosing and helping correct biomechanical issues. Bloody painful at times (it's basically physio manipulation on steroids) but hugely beneficial. She's helped me sort/prevent a a number of issues arising out of my knee injury/rehab.

You have to be careful to find a decent one though, there is a big difference between good and bad.


----------



## larrytbull

Manicmouse said:


> I've had no specific injuries to my knees and the damage I do know about is wear and tear caused by general biomechanical issues with my feet and ankles.
> 
> It's looking like I'll get a day on the mountain next week so will see how it goes. Maybe I'll book a visit to my GP and get a referral.


sounds like you also need to be using some custom orthotics,or remind medic insoles. I swear by them after trying them out based on snowklingers review.
Been also meaning to try out the gamechanger insoles as well by king foam


----------



## czoid74

the doctor call today , said monday morning he can sqeeze me in to fix my knee:thumbsup: told him im there:yahoo:


----------



## larrytbull

czoid74 said:


> the doctor call today , said monday morning he can sqeeze me in to fix my knee:thumbsup: told him im there:yahoo:


good luck
:thumbsup:


----------



## Manicmouse

larrytbull said:


> sounds like you also need to be using some custom orthotics,or remind medic insoles. I swear by them after trying them out based on snowklingers review.
> Been also meaning to try out the gamechanger insoles as well by king foam


Yeah whenever I wear any footwear I'm on custom orthotics. Bit of a pain in snowboard boots as it raises your foot and increases compression!

It was a period of about two years in my 20s when I damaged my knees following bad advice - I didn't wear orthotics and my cartilage rubbed in a way it shouldn't because dropped arches turned my knees... Ended up not able to walk for a few weeks!!



czoid74 said:


> the doctor call today , said monday morning he can sqeeze me in to fix my knee:thumbsup: told him im there:yahoo:


Wohoo! Keep us posted


----------



## czoid74

fresh out of surgery, i hope my recovery goes good, cant wait for this season to test out my new robo-knee!


----------



## larrytbull

czoid74 said:


> fresh out of surgery, i hope my recovery goes good, cant wait for this season to test out my new robo-knee!


glad things went well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:. I am in wed. 
now the hard part ... don't slack on pt. get right on it


----------



## larrytbull

Well, my turn again, off to dr for slice and dice in 45 minutes


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Well, my turn again, off to dr for slice and dice in 45 minutes


Good Luck! Here's hoping for All The Best for your outcome!


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> Good Luck! Here's hoping for All The Best for your outcome!


Well I am back at home, all done, now for the PT. 
BTW I checked , No lady parts, so I guess I can leave the house


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Well I am back at home, all done, now for the PT.
> BTW I checked , No lady parts, so I guess I can leave the house


Wow! That was fast! And home already? Not even an overnighter in the hospital, eh?! Well that's good I suppose! I couldn't sleep worth a fuck in there! LOL!

So? Any word from the surgeon on how the surgery went? Prognosis, etc?


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> Wow! That was fast! And home already? Not even an overnighter in the hospital, eh?! Well that's good I suppose! I couldn't sleep worth a fuck in there! LOL!
> 
> So? Any word from the surgeon on how the surgery went? Prognosis, etc?


yeah the knee surgery unless it is really serious is an in out deal, in at 6:30 on the table by 7 out by 10. had only medial tears no lateral ones, so was quick.
Surgeon will call me at end of day to go over everything.

The back stuff is a little more serious so they usually let you stay overnight (insurance will cover)
but Hey jokes aside. Make sure you get the mri and go back to get it fixed. Sounds to me like there may have been more disc issues either below or above the areas surgeon shaved. 
get it sorted, and hopefully your job will still be there sounds like your boss is having issues finding people anyway, so all the best to you and hopefully karma will get you back in the saddle soon


----------



## czoid74

larrytbull said:


> yeah the knee surgery unless it is really serious is an in out deal, in at 6:30 on the table by 7 out by 10. had only medial tears no lateral ones, so was quick.
> Surgeon will call me at end of day to go over everything.
> 
> The back stuff is a little more serious so they usually let you stay overnight (insurance will cover)
> but Hey jokes aside. Make sure you get the mri and go back to get it fixed. Sounds to me like there may have been more disc issues either below or above the areas surgeon shaved.
> get it sorted, and hopefully your job will still be there sounds like your boss is having issues finding people anyway, so all the best to you and hopefully karma will get you back in the saddle soon


i had mine on monday, today my knee is pretty stiff, feels like me knee cap is out of place


----------



## larrytbull

czoid74 said:


> i had mine on monday, today my knee is pretty stiff, feels like me knee cap is out of place


have you been icing 20 on 20 off and walking around a little to get joint moving?


----------



## czoid74

larrytbull said:


> have you been icing 20 on 20 off and walking around a little to get joint moving?


i think i need to ice a little more, maybe thats the problem, been on the exercises they gave me, so it must be the icing, thanx


----------



## larrytbull

czoid74 said:


> i think i need to ice a little more, maybe thats the problem, been on the exercises they gave me, so it must be the icing, thanx


expect stiff knees for a week or 2 the were poking around in there so stuff is inflamed


----------



## DevilWithin

Glad to hear the surgery went well for you guys this week. I hope the PT and recovery goes well and you'll be ready to go for the upcoming season.


----------



## larrytbull

well day 2. knee stiff as expected, and joint pain when weighted. also expected. been able to walk on leg since yesterday. so so far so good, only needed pain meds to sleep.


----------



## czoid74

larrytbull said:


> well day 2. knee stiff as expected, and joint pain when weighted. also expected. been able to walk on leg since yesterday. so so far so good, only needed pain meds to sleep.



Yesterday i put 2 small pillows under my knee and raised my foot up and down most of the day,it was like wd-40, today when i woke up, my knee was not as stiff,it loosed up my knee alot


----------



## larrytbull

sounds like a good idea, i will try as well today


----------



## larrytbull

:hooked:day 4 took bandages off yesterday
able to walk with limp no cane need.
knee can do 90 degree bend. getting more motion every day2:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1138...6053508956118692498&oid=113896451905402290014


----------



## PalmerFreak

Looks similar to my knee back in January. They shaved off 25% of my medial meniscus and I was back on my board 20 days later. Looking back it wasn't the best decision to start riding that soon but we had such a good winter going I couldn't help myself. Good luck with your rehab and I hope you're ready to go once the snow starts flying.


----------



## larrytbull

A little over a week since surgery ,
and i am able to walk up and down stairs without cane. (albeit a bit slower)
just saw the dr. and now onto therapy.

Posting a few photos taken during surgery from arthroscope for those not weak at heart.

Doc cleaned up the mess, so hopefully knees will not lock up again this season :yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger

larrytbull said:


> A little over a week since surgery ,
> and i am able to walk up and down stairs without cane. (albeit a bit slower)
> just saw the dr. and now onto therapy.
> 
> Posting a few photos taken during surgery from arthroscope for those not weak at heart.
> 
> Doc cleaned up the mess, so hopefully knees will not lock up again this season :yahoo:


homeboy goes under the knife today at noon for a new knee. he is very excited to get back to the slopes....!


----------



## larrytbull

snowklinger said:


> homeboy goes under the knife today at noon for a new knee. he is very excited to get back to the slopes....!


Wish him luck...


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> A little over a week since surgery ,
> and i am able to walk up and down stairs without cane. (albeit a bit slower)
> just saw the dr. and now onto therapy.


Glad to hear you are doing well!



snowklinger said:


> homeboy goes under the knife today at noon for a new knee. he is very excited to get back to the slopes....!


SK, best of luck to your "homeboy!"


----------



## snowklinger

hell my mom had it done to both this year too! you guys are all gonna be great!


----------



## onthefence

Question for you all here. Last season while riding a box, I came off of it kinda awkwardly and and prematurely... somehow found myself going pretty fast angled toward the box again. I turned tried to stop/turn heelside at the last minute but I was simply going too fast to stop in time and ended up slamming the inside of my back knee on the last end of the box. It was actually a hard enough hit to crack off the first layer of plastic on that part of the box. I was in a ton of pain and had to sit down and just regain composure for about 15 minutes while I waited for the pain to kick down a notch. Very carefully and quietly rode down to the bottom, saw first-aid and they basically just wrapped it. No broken skin, but the whole side of my knee was speckled black/purple spots. 

I was constantly limping and saw a doctor a week later and he said just to stay off of the knee as much as possible and nothing was broken or anything. To this day, every once in a while (maybe once or twice a week) I feel aching in that knee.. not enough to make me want to limp, but enough to make me want to not put unnecessary pressure on that knee. Is this anything I should be worried about developing into something worse? Will it affect me in the future or make me more prone to re-injuring that knee easier?


----------



## larrytbull

Get an mri find out what is going on in there. xray wont tell you anything. That is only way to diagnose.


----------



## vajohn

I had surgery for a torn miniscus and to clean up some rough areas a few years ago. I thought it was going to ruin me for snowboarding, but riding really does not bother my knee much at all anymore. The one thing that really sucked about it was I gained a bunch of weight while waiting for surgery and recovery afterwards. I would jog 5-10 miles at a time on a regular basis before I blew my knee out and by the time I finished physical therapy, I could barely jog a mile.


----------



## larrytbull

Apologies,

Need To Rant about Insurance companies.

Knee pain has been back for about a month now. The Cortisone Shot has worn off.
Was hoping to go full season without having to worry about this.
It's nearing end of season and i will keep on going with pain, but it is definitely affecting my toe side (I ride goofy) 
Just want to figure out what I am in for so i can plan my recovery.

Trying to get approved for an arthrogram (mri with contrast) since i have had surgery on this knee once before already and most likely standard mri will be inconclusive due to previous work :injured:

Declined by insurance stating they don't have images to back up need  

OK So Dr. then tries to order an MRI. Declined again 
same reason :facepalm1: 
Nurse seems to think that because i have not seen DR in 60 days, i might need to come in and get xrays to then be able to get an mri.

Insurance company will not let me speak to any one with decision capability to talk common sense.
Dr is also going to have a peer review to try and get approved as well

:finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1: is what i say to Cigna

This has been going on for 4 weeks now

man I hate insurance ever since they f__d it up with Un ACA

never ever had this issue ever in previous years, just went to dr, dr wrote a script for mri, got an mri.....


End Of Rant


----------



## czoid74

mine knee has been killing me also, i had to learn to ride switch cause my lead knee was the one with surgery, not very good yet , i do ok on blues but its a wrap when i hit the black diamonds.....anyways mine never stop clicking even after surgery..going in for an mri in a couple of weeks


----------



## larrytbull

czoid74 said:


> mine knee has been killing me also, i had to learn to ride switch cause my lead knee was the one with surgery, not very good yet , i do ok on blues but its a wrap when i hit the black diamonds.....anyways mine never stop clicking even after surgery..going in for an mri in a couple of weeks


The Knee that is bothering me is the one that wasn't cleaned up this year. that knee is great (knock on wood) this one was done 30 years ago. Once you get cut the clicking never goes away. my lead knee is the bad one now. 
I wear a brace to help, but still hurts a lot when I bend that knee. Hopefully I will get something approved this week, and figure it out.
So after the surgery you are saying you are still in pain?
what did you have done?


----------



## czoid74

I had the miniscus trimmed, but when I went back to the doctor he looked over my pics and he said "ooops looks like I missed a little spot". Usually the clicking is from a torn meniscus catching and clicking... So he is sending me for an MRI again...


----------



## larrytbull

czoid74 said:


> I had the miniscus trimmed, but when I went back to the doctor he looked over my pics and he said "ooops looks like I missed a little spot". Usually the clicking is from a torn meniscus catching and clicking... So he is sending me for an MRI again...


That sucks. But it happens a lot, also sometimes there are bits that did not get pulled out and float in or out of joint


----------



## larrytbull

larrytbull said:


> That sucks. But it happens a lot, also sometimes there are bits that did not get pulled out and float in or out of joint



Well, i got my surgery scheduled for May 1 (may day!)
Seems I have a possible tear, as well as possible meniscus degredation, and of course a floaty or 2. Not too bad considering i got thirty years on the last set of tears.

wish me luck 
:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

Best of luck! Hope everything goes smooth as silk!
:hairy:


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> Best of luck! Hope everything goes smooth as silk!
> :hairy:


thanks chomps!

I appreciate the vibes..... I am hoping for a quick in and out like last knee.

Using same surgeon, my left knee is feeling fine after last surgery, so now right knee feels neglected...


----------



## snowbrdr

larrytbull said:


> Had both knees Scoped already one was done 8 years ago, the other 30 years ago. Getting old really sucks
> :cloud: Knee has been bothering me a lot last 2 years and have tried other alternatives (PRP, Phys Therapy) but Knee just has a mind of it's own and decides to swell up intermittently always at wrong moment. When it does i can't get much more than a 90 degree bend. went back to my knee doc, and they found some more tearing .
> Did not want to ruin whole summer so I postponed it till the end
> 
> Going in for Round 2 Tomorrow 2 tears in the rear meniscus.
> 
> Hopefully will be fully recovered by first Snow.
> Just Bought a New Board As in incentive to motivate me to embrace the PT.


I feel ya dude.. I've had two tears/surgeries myself. Last one was a couple years ago. Both on left knee. The thing that has been the BEST PT for me and the only thing that has really helped was bicycling. The only thing that helped. It took me a few snowboarding seasons to find out about bicycling. After a couple hours of ridinig, my knee would be really sore.

I also got the gel shots (no not the alcohol type), in my knee last november which has helped a "little". Some have better responses than others.

I am holding out for medical research to improve ultimately becuase i do not want a knee replace!

Good luck.

Edit: After 2 surgeries on my left knee I have about 20% meniscus left and am still riding hard and also backpack (which is way harder on my knee).


----------



## larrytbull

snowbrdr said:


> I feel ya dude.. I've had two tears/surgeries myself. Last one was a couple years ago. Both on left knee. The thing that has been the BEST PT for me and the only thing that has really helped was bicycling. The only thing that helped. It took me a few snowboarding seasons to find out about bicycling. After a couple hours of ridinig, my knee would be really sore.
> 
> I also got the gel shots (no not the alcohol type), in my knee last november which has helped a "little". Some have better responses than others.
> 
> I am holding out for medical research to improve ultimately becuase i do not want a knee replace!
> 
> Good luck.


yeah, i got the gel, made it worse.
the only thing on the horizon to fix is stem cell surgery (injection of stem cells into the cartilage to stimulate repair and growth.
the downside is that there is no longterm studies on effectiveness and it is $$$$ no insurance will cover it either till it gets mainstream

See below link

The Cartilage Regeneration Center at Bone & Joint Clinic of Baton Rouge


----------



## snowbrdr

larrytbull said:


> yeah, i got the gel, made it worse.
> the only thing on the horizon to fix is stem cell surgery (injection of stem cells into the cartilage to stimulate repair and growth.
> the downside is that there is no longterm studies on effectiveness and it is $$$$ no insurance will cover it either till it gets mainstream
> 
> See below link
> 
> The Cartilage Regeneration Center at Bone & Joint Clinic of Baton Rouge


Yes, heard about this in Europe. Hope I can last for it. KR suckes.


----------



## larrytbull

snowbrdr said:


> Yes, heard about this in Europe. Hope I can last for it. KR suckes.


there's a guy in jersey that does this as well 10k per knee $$$$$


----------



## larrytbull

Going in on Friday for my Scope.
wish me luck !


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> Going in on Friday for my Scope.
> wish me luck !


Got my fingers crossed. :hairy:







(...all 11 toes too!) :laugh:

Let us know as soon as you have some news! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## larrytbull

chomps1211 said:


> Got my fingers crossed. :hairy:
> View attachment 68657
> 
> (...all 11 toes too!) :laugh:
> 
> Let us know as soon as you have some news! Best of luck to you!!!


thks chomps.

Hoping to finally put the knees to bed for a few years, till they let me get a bionic one.
Hoping next year I will finally be able to really bend front knee on toe side turn without cringing


I'll Post some gory after surgery pics.


----------



## t21

Good luck Larry! hope everything goes well with you.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Good luck Larry! You need your legs to enjoy this sport. 

As I get older, I am really trying to appreciate a relatively healthy body. It is easy to take for granted. I know it will end someday for me, hopefully when I am 85 or 90 yrs old. :hairy:

I hope you have at least 20 more years on your board Larry. 

I tore me MCL jumping a few years back, I don't jump much anymore, I save that for the young guys. I love just cruising the green and blues now.

It sounds like you are doing all the right things to get your knees back to working shape. Keep up the PT, if you lose motivation, jump on here and we will kick you in the butt and get you back to rehab and training.

Best of luck brother!


----------



## snowbrdr

WasabiCanuck said:


> Good luck Larry! You need your legs to enjoy this sport.
> 
> As I get older, I am really trying to appreciate a relatively healthy body. It is easy to take for granted. I know it will end someday for me, hopefully when I am 85 or 90 yrs old. :hairy:
> 
> I hope you have at least 20 more years on your board Larry.
> 
> I tore me MCL jumping a few years back, I don't jump much anymore, I save that for the young guys. I love just cruising the green and blues now.
> 
> It sounds like you are doing all the right things to get your knees back to working shape. Keep up the PT, if you lose motivation, jump on here and we will kick you in the butt and get you back to rehab and training.
> 
> Best of luck brother!


Ever since the season ended for me I have jumped into training mode for next year. After 2 separate meniscus surgeries, and missing about 80% of the cartilage in my left knee, I am learning some important lessons. Don't baby it! I started hiking and backpacking in March, and although I get some pain after several miles, the next day recovery gets quicker and quicker. Just saw my orthopedic surgeon yesterday and he is happy with the regimen, and said that strengthening the quads is helping to support the knee, which results in less pain. I have lost about 7 pounds and have about 15 to go to get down to my perfect weight. I plan to get to that goal around August, which is also to take less stress off my knees. I have backpacking trips every month through October with progressively harder trips. 

Bottom line is to work through the pain during recovery and build those muscles back.. for us older folks they degenerate way faster than you would think possible. For me the PT was not nearly enough exercise to get back strong.. bicycle, hike, cross train..


----------



## larrytbull

WasabiCanuck said:


> Good luck Larry! You need your legs to enjoy this sport.
> 
> As I get older, I am really trying to appreciate a relatively healthy body. It is easy to take for granted. I know it will end someday for me, hopefully when I am 85 or 90 yrs old. :hairy:
> 
> I hope you have at least 20 more years on your board Larry.
> 
> I tore me MCL jumping a few years back, I don't jump much anymore, I save that for the young guys. I love just cruising the green and blues now.
> 
> It sounds like you are doing all the right things to get your knees back to working shape. Keep up the PT, if you lose motivation, jump on here and we will kick you in the butt and get you back to rehab and training.
> 
> Best of luck brother!


thanks for motivation.

just got out of surgery sitting at home with my polarcare ice machine.
doc said just a few more tears an some arthritis
all cleaned up and ready for another couple of years


----------



## chomps1211

larrytbull said:


> thanks for motivation.
> 
> just got out of surgery sitting at home with my polarcare ice machine.
> doc said just a few more tears an some arthritis
> all cleaned up and ready for another couple of years


Great news!! (..well, maybe not the arthritis stuff!) But glad to hear nothing more serious. :hairy:


----------



## larrytbull

:facepalm1: GRRRRRRRR! knee is stiff as a board, and perco's did not kill the pain last night.:injured:

i forgot how much it hurts first couple of days post surgery.

Just had to vent.... Back to my breg Polarcare for more ice....


----------



## slyder

Hang in the there my man. Better to take care of it on the off season. 

Getting old sucks even though this is not an "age" injury. Healing as we age is.


----------



## DevilWithin

Glad your surgery went well. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## larrytbull

day 4 update:

Finally able to sleep without taking a bunch of percosets

I am also able to walk now without cane. Pain is subsiding as well. still pretty stiff
starting to go up and down stairs with some difficulty bending knee. I seem to be about a day delayed in my recovery comparing from last year. but hopeful by end of week the knee joint will start to loosen up a bit. I am still doing quite a bit of time on my polar care cube, this is helping the swelling go down. First 2 days knee was blown up like a balloon. next 2 days the swelling started to subside a bit


----------



## larrytbull

Just got back follow up after surgery and got some really gross photos from the scope.

they show how much loose and damaged cartilage was floating in the knee.
the surgeon found 2 more tears as well, and a bone spur he shaved down/
luckily there is still plenty of cartilage left even after 2 surgeries  so no bone on bone yet

Still on the mend but things are progressing, able to walk up and down stars without aid now, joints still a little stiff and sore

On to Physical Therapy this weekend


*********** warning if you are squeamish dont look below ***************

:snowplow:


----------



## chomps1211

Glad to hear your recovery is going well!  Pics aren't all that gross. No blood or icky goop! :laugh: Nice break that it wasn't anything more serious. :injured:  

My kneecap pain has improved some since I switched to a shoe that isn't all worn out from over pronation! I need to order another pair of work boots tho. This pair doesn't have the required steel toes. 

I'm hoping the pain will be something that can be taken care of with further strengthening my thigh muscles.

Keep up the good work and keep us updated on your recovery!


----------



## larrytbull

Thks chomps. 

I just picked up a pair of fpinsoles game changers insoles gonna try to compare them to my reminds


----------

